# Charge/Sync issues-HP Touchpad: Try this easy fix first



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I have two Touchpads and found they would not always charge reliably and connecting to my pc was spotty at best. Running acme Installer3 failed every time. Jiggling the connector just so seemed to help. I was afraid the internal micro USB port was loose. I purchased a new micro USB charge/sync cable and it completely fixed the problem. It snaps in with a nice solid click and I have had no further issues.

If you are having charging issues or having a hard time flashing Android or debricking your Touchpad you might try this simple fix first. Make sure your replacement cable is Charge/Sync capable and not just charge only. I have a Belkin Charge/Sync Cable for Tablets. It's 6' long and works great. Good luck!
http://www.amazon.co...arge sync cable

*Additional notes:* I used the amazon link as an example of the kind of cable that is needed. There is no need to spend that kind of money though. I bought mine at the goodwill for 2 bucks.
It is also important to use the original 2 amp HP charger. A standard usb phone charger or the usb port on a computer are not powerful enough to charge the Touchpad efficiently. Don't have the original charger? A cheap alternative is the charging block for a Le Pan Tablet. http://lepanshop.com/ I've used it and can verify it works, It is only 5.99 plus shipping.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

jcsullins chargetest app will also tell if you're charging properly. It only works on touchpads. Bear in mind the charge rate decreases as you get closer to 100%. Still your barrel charger should show 2000 ma.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I found the easiest way to tell if the cable connection is the issue is to wiggle it at the tablet connection. If the tablet changes from charging to not charging there is a faulty connection. Mine were so loose I thought the female connector in the tablet had come loose on one of the them. Touchpads are beginning to age and it is only natural for the original cable to wear out over time.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine is still going strong and I use it to charge several tablets and an occasional phone.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> Mine is still going strong and I use it to charge several tablets and an occasional phone.


Same here.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Both my original cables were spotty. Sometimes they would work and sometimes they wouldn't. For me the replacements work much better. When I bought the second touchpad I was having a hard time updating to cm9 from the very old cm7 that was on it when I bought it. Switching cables solved that problem. This seems to be a pretty common problem so I thought a thread would be a good idea. Makes this issue easy to find. Sometimes it is the most basic things that are the problem and can be the most frustrating. You know you've done all the steps to the letter or done every thing possible to save battery life yet problems remain. Changing the cable could save a lot of headaches for some people.

Regarding the Le Pan charger, yes it is a 2 amp charger. I'll try to find some more specific specs on it. The Le Pan ll has very similar specs to the Touch pad. Same screen, same snapdragon 1.2 processor, same battery too It think. It was rumoured that Le Pan may have picked up left over touch pad parts to make their tablets. I have no idea if this is true or not.

Here is a link to a discussion about chargers and the Le Pan charger specifically. 
http://www.forum.lepanlife.com/thread-1934.html?highlight=charger+specs


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> Both my original cables were spotty. Sometimes they would work and sometimes they wouldn't. For me the replacements work much better. When I bought the second touchpad I was having a hard time updating to cm9 from the very old cm7 that was on it when I bought it. Switching cables solved that problem. This seems to be a pretty common problem so I thought a thread would be a good idea. Makes this issue easy to find. Sometimes it is the most basic things that are the problem and can be the most frustrating. You know you've done all the steps to the letter or done every thing possible to save battery life yet problems remain. Changing the cable could save a lot of headaches for some people.
> 
> Regarding the Le Pan charger, yes it is a 2 amp charger. I'll try to find some more specific specs on it. The Le Pan ll has very similar specs to the Touch pad. Same screen, same snapdragon 1.2 processor, same battery too It think. It was rumoured that Le Pan may have picked up left over touch pad parts to make their tablets. I have no idea if this is true or not.
> 
> ...


Reason I ask is most other chargers that are rated at 2+ amps only charge at around 500mA on the TouchPad. I'm told that it has to do with conformance to the USB charging standard, which does and which doesn't.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is a picture of the details on the Le Pan Charger itself. I'm no expert on this subject other than I have both the Le Pan Charger and the Touchpad charger. I've charged both tablets with both chargers with no issues so far. (looks like I need to refinish my desk as well)


----------

